
Why the Pricebaba offline model failed, Our learnings and journey - helloanand
http://blog.pricebaba.com/pricebaba-offline-model-failed-learnings-journey
======
asimjalis
Any ideas on how the assumptions about consumer/vendor behavior could have
been tested sooner?

~~~
annkur
Staying to 1 city and testing different business models was one. Also instead
of growing organic traffic and then testing could have been replaced with
traffic acquired by ads in interest of time.

